# Live bait in Dayton? (where to go?)



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

Where can I get live bait in the Dayton area? Minnows, worms, what not. Looking to fish Eastwood lake tomorrow night with minnows.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Fishermans Headquarters on Keowee. Pretty nice tackle selection and live bait.


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

HookUpFishOn said:


> Fishermans Headquarters on Keowee. Pretty nice tackle selection and live bait.


Thank you.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Squid, what part of town do you live in? that would help us point you to the closest place

Salmonid


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Squid, what part of town do you live in? that would help us point you to the closest place
> 
> Salmonid


I am in Kettering, close to Alter High School, or Town & Country Shopping Center.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

+1 for fisherman's quarters 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

http://baitshopguide.com/index.php?...obi2Details&catid=31&sobi2Id=17472&Itemid=145


----------

